# Ambrosia and Spalted Sycamore



## gvwp (Mar 9, 2016)

Weather is finally starting to break here in Indiana. Enjoying temps in the 60's the last few days. Rolled a few logs into the mill. Here are a few pics of the progress. 

This is the remainder of the logs we processed a couple months ago. Very nice large ambrosia Maple.



 



 


 

Here a few pics of a good spalted Sycamore log. Cut this log into 3" and 5" thick bowl blanks.






 


 

A bit of the ambrosia waiting for the chop saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JohnF (Mar 9, 2016)

That sure looks like nice.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2016)

That sycamore looks primo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 9, 2016)

Some kind of wonderful looking wood


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice looking stuff! I get ambrosia envy every time I see one of those big beautiful logs... Why did I move to Oklahoma where the state tree isn't even workable?!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 9, 2016)

Great looking slabs and blocks. Chuck


----------

